# Roland GX-24, Or cheep vinyl cutter? IS it REALLY going to make a difference?



## ffokazak

Ok so heres the problem. 
When i started screen printing, i bought with budget in mind. Cheap. Bottom of the market. And it worked for me. I learnt{ Cuz if my crappy press} , and it made me a better printer. This is the catch, I made enough to pay off my gear, tenfold, and move up in the quality of the equipment i now have. 
Next step for me is the vinyl cutter. Heres the question......
Roland machine......or el cheepo ebay number. 
With screen printing, i would go the same route. Cheap, to learn, then upgrade. Vinyl cutter.....I dont know. I would really like some reccomendations from people, who have maybe gone teh roland route, and the cheep route. I just need the straight answer.
your replies will directly affect which cutter to buy. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## tcrowder

Hi Andrew,
This is the ebay sell I bought from, eBay: EnduraCut Plus 24" Vinyl Cutter Plotter Sign Equipment (item 320095257320 end time Mar-30-07 16:08:56 PDT)

I have had no problems with my cutter at all. I just do some basics so I didn't need all the bells and whistles. If you think it will suit your needs go for it. I would on the other hand go with the Roland and all the goodies if your budget allows. It's always nice to have more that you need so you can expand without having to lay out more cash.


----------



## feilong

What does the Roland do that this one doesn't do? I'm in the Market for one right now, and I'm looking at picking up the Roland GX-24, but if this one does the same thing I'd like to save some cash. All i need it for is for marketing purposes, making vinyl decals for cars, windows, give aways with shirts. I'm not going to use it for T-shirts at all. Any advice will be greatlt appreciated.


----------



## bones

I am no expert by any means but I will tell you this....YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR!!!!

I know a lot of people that are perfectly happy with with their cheepy cutters......but give them time and then ask them how they feel about it. Sooner or later the cheep cutter is going to have a problem and those people are knee deep in the weeds trying to fix it. 

If you think..."that is alot of money to shell out" 

Let me ask you this....how much is your time worth? how long did it take you to figure out the little tricks you now know because of your cheepy press? An hour? A week? a year?

If a cheepy press made you a better printer just imagine what a great press will do for your....OUCH, That stings!

Best advise I can give you......search hard and find a distributor that is local and that you can talk to in person. Let me tell you that it is so nice to have available to you. What are you going to do when you have a real problem and a real order to get out on time....send it back to China????

Good luck and I really don't think your going to have a problem with a Roland, Graphtec or Summa! 

bones


----------



## COEDS

I have a enduracut and it's a nice machine, but the gx 24 is a much faster,quieter,and more durable machine. I wish I had spent the extra money and got the gx24. .................JB


----------



## lauerja

I have the GX-24 (actually 2) and had an older Roland that I got used before that. The older Roland was over 15 years old and used everyday before we had any issues with it.

My thought is spend a bit more up front and less over the long haul.


----------



## ffokazak

Ok so we've established the importance of a fine machine. 
Now define a great machine.
Roland dx-24............Great machine? Is this THE machine to buy straight off?
Is there otheres that are better than this cutter?
Thanks guys!


----------



## John S

One more issue is WHO you buy it from. I got mine from imprintables.com and would do it again. 

They stand behind their products. (good pricing for forums members too)

I've seen several other posts of people not getting support from the vendor after the sale. That is not the case with imprintables.

Is the Roland the very best cutter you can buy? If you want to spend $10,000 or more you can get a better one. 

Is is a good cutter for the price. I think so, that's why I have one setting next to me right now.


----------



## Solmu

ffokazak said:


> When i started screen printing, i bought with budget in mind. Cheap. Bottom of the market. [...] I made enough to pay off my gear, tenfold, and move up in the quality of the equipment i now have.


...which means that this time buying with budget in mind means buying the good equipment you can now afford, and not having to upgrade later


----------



## Air Art Girl

YES!!!! you do get what you pay for. Don't go cheap, go quality. We have a Roland Camm 1 CX300 it is by far our best plotter. Wish I had 2. Our large format printer/plotter is a Roland CJ500 which is over kill if you only want a plotter but also a nice machine. We bought a really cheap off brand plotter to just cut T-shirt vinyl. It was a piece of crap to put it nicely. Took off on it's own and would cut a big slice wherever and when ever it wanted. No way to automaticially measure a scrap piece of vinyl, etc, etc...........We sent it back and got the Roland GX24. It's definately not as nice as the Camm1. It does not have an automatic cut off. It's a bit noisy but all in all, waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better then the cheap crap plotter. Do yourself a favor and stay name brand. Graphtec has a nice plotter as well. We recently passed on a used Camm1 and kick ourselves for it.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Roland, Graphtec, Suma are all good quality plotters.


----------



## ffokazak

Thanks guys,
I dont think there is any question, Quality first. 
I have teh money, and could afford a GX-24, so I might as well. 

Side not, I am REALLY into cutting Tackle twill. I think that wouldbe really cool. The GX-24 is able to do so, but what about other cutters, like graphtec? is cutting twill possible because of the downforce? or is there a different spec that determines the ability to cut thicker stuff?
Anyways, thanks for everything guys, Its great to have this resource available to the masses!

Cheers


----------



## badalou

OK, so I got mine dirt cheap..$350. from a guy who was closing his business. it was 6 months old and he hardly used it. I know him so I know.It is a JSI JSI Sign Systems - Sign Making and Digital Printing Equipment, Software, Supplies and Technical Support.. I think it is on ebay for about $600. I am happy with it.. so far and I have been doing a lot of cutting as I use vinyl on my Tee Squares.. I did get a replacement blade Holder to take Roland blades $50 bucks) and I bought 5 blades for $18. bucks off ebay.. so again so far so good. If I had the money, which I don't I would buy the Roland from Josh..


----------



## Air Art Girl

When you don't know a quality machine, most think the cheapies are great. They just don't know what they don't know about a better machine.


----------



## feilong

thanks for all the input, I'm gonna get the Roland!


----------



## studioscarab

great set of posts, I've read them all, and now feel confident in going with a roland, although I will be using it for masking/stencils in vinyl for custom motorcycle paint, it seems like it has alot of uses. I know alot of motorcycle painters who don't have their own plotter, if you own one of these, you could make extra money selling services to custom motorcycle painters 

Monte Moore
maverick custom paint


----------



## plan b

Hi, Im going to throw a slider here, while I like the features of the rolandgx24 of the optical reading of registration marks printed, and I am sure is a great machine, but I have a copam 2500, I read everything you can read about cutters, it was gruelling and I was trying to decide if I should bite the bullet and buy a rolland or buy the copam, so I took a gamble and bought the copam, now I do dye sublimation so at this point I have no use for the rolland feature,- the 2500 i bought is very very silent and runs like a sewing machine, so far so good,as a matter of fact the other day I ran it for about 8hrs straight didnt miss a lick.

I am shure if you look some part of all the big names are made in china, now I am no expert and only time will tell if I made the correct choice.

R.


----------



## theflowerboxx

I will bet anyone that I can cut 2 of the exact same files, one with my el cheapo ebay plotter as you guys put it and one with the roland gx-24 and I bet you can not tell which machine cut which file. I have had my machine since Christmas and I have made my $$$$ back probably at least 20 fold. You had better look more into the product you're cutting and the software you going to use more then the machine itself. plan b you may have "took a gamble" with the copam, but it really wasn't a gamble.  

From what I have been reading those are the best kept secret in our business. I just can't justify buying one YET, but it's coming.


----------



## plan b

Right on Bro 
r.


----------



## plan b

Oh and by the way David the other machine they sell is nothing to sneeze at also , one of the admins on sign forum did a review with high recomendations,

R.


----------



## leisure

ffokazak said:


> Ok so heres the problem.
> When i started screen printing, i bought with budget in mind. Cheap. Bottom of the market. And it worked for me. I learnt{ Cuz if my crappy press} , and it made me a better printer. This is the catch, I made enough to pay off my gear, tenfold, and move up in the quality of the equipment i now have.
> Next step for me is the vinyl cutter. Heres the question......
> Roland machine......or el cheepo ebay number.
> With screen printing, i would go the same route. Cheap, to learn, then upgrade. Vinyl cutter.....I dont know. I would really like some reccomendations from people, who have maybe gone teh roland route, and the cheep route. I just need the straight answer.
> your replies will directly affect which cutter to buy.
> Thanks guys.


Being BRAND NEW to the cutter thing I went el-cheapo for my first and believe me it's been worth it, because i've put that cutter through the ringer and believe it or not it has been a trooper. No problems other then ones i've created for myself.Now when i'm good and el-cheapo goes then I would go for Roland.I spent $200.00 on my cutter(ebay) 6 months ago and it works everyday because I am determined to learn it.Just my 2 cents hope it helps


----------



## JoshEllsworth

plan b said:


> Hi, Im going to throw a slider here, while I like the features of the rolandgx24 of the optical reading of registration marks printed, and I am sure is a great machine, but I have a copam 2500, I read everything you can read about cutters, it was gruelling and I was trying to decide if I should bite the bullet and buy a rolland or buy the copam, so I took a gamble and bought the copam, now I do dye sublimation so at this point I have no use for the rolland feature,- the 2500 i bought is very very silent and runs like a sewing machine, so far so good,as a matter of fact the other day I ran it for about 8hrs straight didnt miss a lick.
> 
> I am shure if you look some part of all the big names are made in china, now I am no expert and only time will tell if I made the correct choice.
> 
> R.


The thing to keep in mind with the Roland is that it actually trims around transfer paper for both light and dark garments - and transfer papers are good for many different fabrics including 100% cotton.

I don't think sublimation is a replacement for this feature - mainly due to the restrictions of only being able to apply to light colors and needing a garment with 65% polyester content.


----------



## JoshEllsworth

theflowerboxx said:


> I will bet anyone that I can cut 2 of the exact same files, one with my el cheapo ebay plotter as you guys put it and one with the roland gx-24 and I bet you can not tell which machine cut which file. I have had my machine since Christmas and I have made my $$$$ back probably at least 20 fold. You had better look more into the product you're cutting and the software you going to use more then the machine itself. plan b you may have "took a gamble" with the copam, but it really wasn't a gamble.
> 
> From what I have been reading those are the best kept secret in our business. I just can't justify buying one YET, but it's coming.


If you sent the same file to vinyl I'm sure the result would be the same. However, the real value of the GX-24 is its versatility - the ability to cut different thicknesses of material (under warranty) and the optical eye feature. So basically, its not just a vinyl cutter, but a multipurpose cutter specifically for the garment industry.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

It really isnt just the plotter thats important...software is key. You can have the best stereo in the land with crappy speakers and the results are junk.


----------



## plan b

Nice debate guys, also you have to remember we would have never bought Japans cars if we didnt give them a chance, here is the thing, everybody has a budget, I would like to drive a Lexus but I can only afford a Toyota, are they both good cars? Yes. Will they both do the same job of transportation ? Yes.

So there is a place for budget cutters and a place for the more expensive ones also, just as long as they do the job we need. 

R.


----------



## theflowerboxx

Roger great comment. There isn't anything I have found that a gx-24 can cut that my machine can't other then the optical eye and for around 1300.00 more then mine I can buy alot of scissors. 

Not saying the roland gx-24 isn't worth the money, just stating that don't knock the "china plotters" without trying them. 

Also I love the saying "you get what you pay for". Let me give you an example of that. Most of you know that my wife and I own a flower shop, hence my name. Anyways, one day 1-800-Flowers calls the wife and wants her to make up and deliver 2 dozen roses for a customer of their's mother. It cost that customer $149.95 for those 2 dozen, that's what 1-800-Flowers charged them, well if they would of called our store directly it would of cost the customer $65.00. Was there any difference in the roses, nope the exact same flowers used in the 149.95 arrangement would of been used in the $65.00 arrangement. So you don't always get what you pay for and whoever tells you that never shopped around.


----------



## JoshEllsworth

I think the key here is what Roger said, "as long as they do the job you need". However comparing a Toyota to a Lexus is an analogy of luxury not capability. It's more of what the GX-24 will do, what it is actuallly capable of, that other cutters aren't - and that is the optic eye function and twill cutting under warranty. I have tested and sold many brands of plotters - including ones from China. Everyone has their needs and capabilities and luckily there are cutters at various price points for just about every need. I'm not knocking anyone's cutter, just stating capabilities and differences based on my experience. This same debate has occured and is still occuring with heat press machines.


----------



## studioscarab

Roger, may I ask what cutter it is that you use, and what the price of such a machine might be? I'm new to the market, and am looking for cutting vinyl masks for motorcycle paint, and am 'in the market' so to speaki.


----------



## plan b

Hi, I have a copam 2500, do a search for uscutters

R.


----------



## plan b

Also got it on ebay aucton I think I paid $563 with shipping.


----------



## plan b

Josh, Words well said, with your statements I have a lot of respect for you, you should do very well for yourself in sales, take it from me, I have sold a lot of products during my years and now that I am semi-retired i am doing something that I find relaxing, also anologies are only good for twisting and turning.

Take Care,

R.


----------



## Caseys Cycles

One of you mentioned having the right program. Which program, in your opinion, is the best for decals, graphics, & shirt designs?


----------



## cybe

> which program?


I cut directly from Adobe Illustrator. I haven't used any signmaking-specific software.



> which cutter?


I use an SSK Designtech 60, which is a rebadged Graphtec CE5000. To cut directly from Illustrator, I have the machine set to "GPGL," instead of the standard "HPGL."

That's something to consider, depending on your preferred vector editing software.



> budget cutter?


I paid about six hundred bucks for it new with two yards each of about twenty colors of intermediate vinyl -- awesome, awesome deal IMO. Unfortunately, SSK is out of business, and all of the machines are sold.

Best of luck! I love my plotter, and use it for all kindsa stuff.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

I cut and generally design on my sign program which is Flexi. I also design on Corel.


----------



## mystysue

On my grahtec plotter (the old one) we cut with signlab which is a program somewhat like the flexi that david is talking about..
On my new roland plotter i use the software that came with it.. and it works well too..


----------



## charles95405

I like CoCutPro X3...from Digital Art Solutions...not toooo pricey...under $600 and does a fab job especially in multi color cutting but you do need Corel X3 and Smart Designer to be truly effective


----------



## badalou

Got my cutter (finally) and started using the cut studio with Illustrator and corel that came with it. My flexisign 7.5 did not have the driver for the GX24


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

badalou said:


> Got my cutter (finally) and started using the cut studio with Illustrator and corel that came with it. My flexisign 7.5 did not have the driver for the GX24


I am sure the driver is downloadable Lou.


----------



## The TShirt Man

are there any other cheaper cutters that do the same as the roland or is roland the dogs BOLLo*** i really want to know if it is the real deal or just another case of branded idently


----------



## Chani

Your choices if you want to contour cut either inkjet transfers or printed stickers is the Roland GX-24 or the Graphtec CE5000-60. The Graphtec is just as capable as the Roland, but is $200 cheaper (and includes a stand, whereas the stand is a $300 option on the Roland).

If you don't need to contour cut, you'll do just fine with the Copam 2500 from USCutter.  There's one in the TF Classifieds right now if you're interested in that one.


----------



## The TShirt Man

i want to get a roland but i just brought a pcut ct 630 does anyone know anything useful to know about the creation pcut 630


----------



## kdhjudy

I have had several vinyl printers/cutters and there is NO way I would ever concider anything but a Roland.

15 years in business


----------



## Chani

It's all from a person's own perspective. If I had money to throw away, I'd consider a Roland so I could compare mine side-by-side. But as it is, I would only consider buying a Graphtec if we ever need to upgrade to a larger machine for signs.

Unless, of course, you're talking printer/cutter...then I'd go straight for a Roland, because Graphtec doesn't offer one.


----------



## Robert H. Bigart

Google, Copam at U.S. Cutter and check it out.

Bob Bigart


----------



## ino

Ok Guys,


Which of the cutters is the most user friendly, ie. something out of the box , plotter with a good understandable instruction booklet in plain English, good software,and not having to worry about the connections to the PC.

thanks.


----------



## amv101

Well they all seem to do the same thing... as technical as they get, all they do is cut material. The only real difference is some have optical registration for aligning graphics. For the most part, everything else is bells and whistles. The next leap from optical registration is a print and cut machine, like the VersCamm.

The biggest hurdle, or learning curve, is knowing; 1. How to use a computer, and 2. How to use a vector imaging program. The easiest part for me was actually learning the plotter. Took me a whole 2 hours to get cutting.

Most people seem to have issues with the cut/graphics software, understanding vectors, setting up the hardware communication, and researching different materials to cut; heat transfers, vinyl, stickers, and so forth.

I have been using Adobe apps for almost 15 years, and understand vectors pretty well. I enjoy using the Roland pluggin for AI, without having to mess with any of those 1st grade apps they try to sell you. Most people will tell you that CutStudio doesnt do the job, but it has never been sold as a design program, its pretty much a cut program. I have used other design/cut programs, but from what I have seen, how CutStudio sends the vector data to the plotter, its probly the best looking lines out of all of them. They make the plotter, so I am sure they have mastered the data conversion to it.

And if you buy a Roland GX-24 from the Roland site, the stand is only $100.


----------



## Screenanator

ffokazak said:


> Thanks guys,
> I dont think there is any question, Quality first.
> I have teh money, and could afford a GX-24, so I might as well.
> 
> Side not, I am REALLY into cutting Tackle twill. I think that wouldbe really cool. The GX-24 is able to do so, but what about other cutters, like graphtec? is cutting twill possible because of the downforce? or is there a different spec that determines the ability to cut thicker stuff?
> Anyways, thanks for everything guys, Its great to have this resource available to the masses!
> 
> Cheers


It takes some experimenting to get the PS twill to cut right...but when it does....wow...sure glad I didnt buy the Ioline for the big $$$$...LOL
Main thing...TWILL blades are a must...I tried 60's..didnt work...gotta get the twill blades!


----------



## Chani

We've experimented with Tackle Twill on our Graphtec with a 60 degree blade and it cut just fine. The one thing we've been trying to get Graphtec to tell us is if it will cut it _under warranty_. That's the only reason we haven't done more of it. Well, that, and we don't have a sewing machine to sew the edges down, because Twill cut on a plotter will fray a little if not sewn, even with the permanent adhesive.


----------



## tdeals

Chani said:


> We've experimented with Tackle Twill on our Graphtec with a 60 degree blade and it cut just fine. The one thing we've been trying to get Graphtec to tell us is if it will cut it _under warranty_. That's the only reason we haven't done more of it. Well, that, and we don't have a sewing machine to sew the edges down, because Twill cut on a plotter will fray a little if not sewn, even with the permanent adhesive.


Chani,

I asked this question about the Graphtec CE5000-60 the middle of January when reading about the differences with this model and the comparable Roland cutter.

The Graphtec Promotions Manager responded with that yes, it can cut Tackle Twill but the Graphtec blades are not designed to cut that material or Applique. They offered to do tests with cutting TT on their blades if someone sends the material to them. May be something to consider but they should at least be able to answer now if it cutting TT will void the warranty.

AB


----------



## plan b

Use blades from clean cut blades,,they will do the trick


----------



## ino

Are the blades of the Roland and the Graphtec interchangable?


----------



## Chani

AdriaticBlue said:


> Chani,
> 
> I asked this question about the Graphtec CE5000-60 the middle of January when reading about the differences with this model and the comparable Roland cutter.
> 
> The Graphtec Promotions Manager responded with that yes, it can cut Tackle Twill but the Graphtec blades are not designed to cut that material or Applique. They offered to do tests with cutting TT on their blades if someone sends the material to them. May be something to consider but they should at least be able to answer now if it cutting TT will void the warranty.
> 
> AB


Yeah, we actually contacted them about this, too, and that's basically the answer they gave us.

We did test a little sample of TT, and it cut just fine, so I'm not sure why they're saying that they're blades aren't designed for it, other than maybe they'll get dull faster.

But I believe that Roger is right in that I'm pretty sure CleanCut blades will hold up just fine. 

ino: No, the blades for Graphtecs and Rolands are not interchangable, unfortunately.


----------



## ino

Thanks Chani I was just curious.


----------



## smalltown785

I have a cutter called a bobcat. Purchased it from Sign Making, Sign Supplies, Vinyl Cutters, Sign Cutters, Vinyl Banners, Wide Format Color Printers, Laser Engravers. I also work with a screen printer that has a roland. Both a 24" cutters. Her cost $2000 and mine $700. I have the best software and insisted that was the only way I would buy the cutter.(Software included) Be sure and do this as the software is very expensive. Hers is digital mine isn't but they both do the same thing for the price difference I would still take the bobcat. Maybe after I get really good. I would like to have a printer/cutter but that is a lot of money. For shirts vinyl comes in 17"rolls of course 24" and up for vinyl. That means the letters can be cut up to about 22" high and that is big enough for most signs. That doesn't mean I wouldn't like to be the one doing bill boards.


----------



## film-r

Has anyone cut solar film (tint) with the Roland GX-24??


----------



## dcurtisroland

film-r said:


> Has anyone cut solar film (tint) with the Roland GX-24??


film-r,
We have cut many different types of window tint including Llumar, 3M, Solar Gard, EnduraCut, Global and Suntek with both the GX-24 and GX-400. They cut just fine. Make sure you use a low angle blade and a good software package like Film Designs. If you're looking for more info on window tint, check out another forum like this one TintDude.com - Window Tinting 

Hope this helps,
-Dana


----------



## DAGuide

Chani said:


> The one thing we've been trying to get Graphtec to tell us is if it will cut it _under warranty_. That's the only reason we haven't done more of it. Well, that, and we don't have a sewing machine to sew the edges down, because Twill cut on a plotter will fray a little if not sewn, even with the permanent adhesive.


I think Josh from Imprintables has a video on YouTube that shows how you can cut twill and then seal the edges with regular vinyl instead of sewing the edges. It looked pretty cool in person because the twill has a texture to it. The best one I saw was done by Sean at The Paper Ranch where he mixed twill and flock together. No clue what the cost was on it, but it looked really good.


----------



## film-r

dcurtisroland said:


> film-r,
> We have cut many different types of window tint including Llumar, 3M, Solar Gard, EnduraCut, Global and Suntek with both the GX-24 and GX-400. They cut just fine. Make sure you use a low angle blade and a good software package like Film Designs. If you're looking for more info on window tint, check out another forum like this one TintDude.com - Window Tinting
> 
> Hope this helps,
> -Dana



Thank you for the reply,
I am a member of tint dude also. Just wanted to broaden my knowledge base. I do plan getting into signage but wanted to do all my research first. I'm wanting a 24" (or bigger) cutter but need to be sure it can cut film not thru the liner. I know that pretty much any of the cutters can decently cut vinyl.


----------



## stickapoint

ive been using roland since 2002,its a very robust mc and reliable.even ive a friend still running roland which he bought 10 yrs ago.since u doing silk screen this is another way to get a printing tshirt less than 30min.what say u?


----------



## torista

Hi

I'm new to the business and I've been checking Josh videos on youtube and reading loads about the vynil process.
I found this website that sells everything I need in one package (they have different packaged for different customers) but how can I be assured that the equipment is what I'm after?
http://www.domglobal.com/p/product/0807041663-Sublimation+Printing+Package+with+Cutter/
They also sell the eye optical cutter (not Roland).
It seems a really good package for a start-up like myself. Any advice?
Also, at the moment I use adobe photoshop to design everythign I do, can I carry on using photoshop or that won't be compatible with the vynil cutter?
Last question, how to print a design one more than one colour with the vynil cutter?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## smstudio

feilong,
I am also looking currently looking and researching the different vinyl cutters. As far as I can tell, the Roland GX-24's advantage over the "cheaper cutters" is that it has an optical eye that reads regidtration marks effortlessly for contour cutting. If you are not planning to use the vinyl cutter for t-shirts or contour cutting, I think the cheaper cutters would be a better choice for you. (At least more afordable! ;D )


----------



## Throw First

Aloha,

Very first post so sorry if I'm in the wrong place but everyone seems to know a lot about cutters here. 

I'm a small t-shirt company in hawaii and use vinyl stickers to sell and market my brand. I am exploring the idea of buying a cutter and doing all my stickers in house and hoped someone could help with a few questions.

I've done some looking around and everyone speaks highly of Graphtec 15" Craft Robo Pro Vinyl Cutter but the price is a little higher than I would like. Does anyone have any experiences with the *24-25 Vinyl Cutter / Cutting Plotter USCutter? *I can't lie the price difference is significant so I must explore the option. 

I just need a basic cutter for cutting vinyl for car decals and will not be doing any t-shirt printing. But usually lower cost is lower quality. I just want a machine that cuts clean (read alot about cuts not closing and making weeding a pain) and reliable. Now USCutter's shipping quote to Hawaii was extremely high ($280 just shipping) so unless I can get a better quote, the Graphtec is my likely option because specialty graphics supply shipping was more reasonable and shipping closed the cost making the higher end machine more attractive.

My business is young and money is tight so I don't want to spend more than I need to but I also don't want to waste money on a crappy machine. Sorry if the cheapo machines are a touchy subject.

Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ddunn

what vinyl cutter should i get? 
i would like it to have an optic eye. i have found a new Graphtec Silhouette 8.5" Cutting Machine for $160 and it has an optic eye and would be good for trimming heat transfer paper. 
not so much for cutting vinyl but a little bit would be good.
i would like to spend as little as possible...
please let me know
thanks


----------



## Nick Horvath

ddunn said:


> what vinyl cutter should i get?
> i would like it to have an optic eye. i have found a new Graphtec Silhouette 8.5" Cutting Machine for $160 and it has an optic eye and would be good for trimming heat transfer paper.
> not so much for cutting vinyl but a little bit would be good.
> i would like to spend as little as possible...
> please let me know
> thanks


8.5 inches is a very small cutter. This cutter would be considered a hobby cutter, and other then 8.5 X 11 transfer paper, you would need to cut almost everything that you use to fit the width of the cutter.


----------



## protech cnc

ddunn said:


> what vinyl cutter should i get?
> i would like it to have an optic eye. i have found a new Graphtec Silhouette 8.5" Cutting Machine for $160 and it has an optic eye and would be good for trimming heat transfer paper.
> not so much for cutting vinyl but a little bit would be good.
> i would like to spend as little as possible...
> please let me know
> thanks


 

hello,

we are cutters dealers in Australia with experience in graphtec, summagraphics and Roland.

although these are all good brands we fond the Roland the most consistent...and the one that gives us the least drama.

the prices have come down on the gx24 and they offer great value for money.

it is correct that the smaller units are very much hobby type systems.

good luck


----------



## loretta bergez

I agree about the shopping around- I do exactly as you said. I call the stores directly. 

So to clarify - what machine did you buy and the price? Does it cut good enough so it weeds good.


----------



## alishaswa

what about graphtec, anybody used it, i heard it was alot better than the roland as the roland concentrate more on the printer/cutters where as graphtec are just stand alone cutter plotters.


----------



## theflowerboxx

GraphTecs are excellent cutters, I wouldn't say they are a lot better than Roland, they are both excellent machines.


----------



## protech cnc

I too agree that the graphtec cutters are good but I wouldn't say better than roland

what also sets them apart is the excellent service from roland
that makes it easier for me and in turn our clients

one interesting fact is over 50% of our gx24 sales are going to people who thought they were getting a bargain on a cheap Chinese unit

this is a classic case of getting what you pay for


----------



## alishaswa

thats great,i couldnt make my mind up i was leaning towards the Roland tho and yeh the service and warranty is really good.


----------



## Natalia2011

Guys,
Silly question but the gx-24 is a printer and cutter right? Not just a cutter?
Is this true?

I can buy a 3 year old one fom a local business closing down. They said the printer head has been replaced 2 times in 3 years, the last was 15 months ago. So I'm assuming a replacement is coming up shortly, is this expensive? $500? 

What do you think a fair price for a 3 year old used machine? Half price? 

Regards
Natalia


----------



## Natalia2011

Ok I just researched its only a cutter. Is this a popular way to do vinyl? So it's just a 1 color vinyl cut into the word or logo you want yes? 

If I buy this used cutter, is there any tips I need to look out for? Sharpe blades or something?


----------



## jackptoke

You can do multiple colour if you use the right type of vinyl.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Heidi

We recently purchased a Roland GX-24 and LOVE IT for cutting vinyl! We had an Ioline 300 which we were trying to use to cut both twill and vinyl but, with the constant switching back and forth between the two product types, eventually it started to do a bad job on the vinyl so that's when we purchased the Roland. We now use the Ioline for cutting 2+ color KISS CUT twill only (which it does very well) and the Roland for cutting 1-color twill and all our vinyl. The results are really amazing. The first day we cut incredibly small letters. After struggling with our vinyl on the Ioline, getting the GX-24 was a HUGE improvement. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Wrightdesign

why are so many people against roland gx-24? I thought this was the cutter to have?


----------



## toonsign

Good afternoon,

I've been printing t-shirts, stickers, etc.. .since 1987.

I bought the Roland GX-24 a little over a year ago as it had the Optical Eye. Thought I would just cut vinyl letters but because of the optical eye, I can print full color stickers on inkjet receptive vinyl (Papilio), laminate a .003" clear polyester film on them and then contour cut each sticker/decal individually. Also, I can print opaque heat transfers, contour cut them on the GX-24 and ready to apply to a dark colored t-shirt. 

The only drawback is, as the GX-24 creates the registration marks, when you send it to the printer your design must fit inside the registration mars - about 6x7" which is adequate for me. Having a pre-set blade and holder makes switching from cutting vinyl to the decals a 5 second job.

Never a problem with my GX-24 and I would recommend the GX-24 as it will enable you to do more than cut vinyl letters.

Hope this helps.

Fred
Melbourne FL


----------



## id8media

We originally started with a cheap cutter and it saw us through the first few months, but we very quickly purchased a GX-24 and the difference was huge.

Yes, the optical eye was great, but the real difference was the accuracy and build of the machine.

We now do intricate vinyl cuts I just would not have tried using our old cutter, which just was not accurate enough.

We have now had it two years and it has been flawless for us. 

With most of the equipment questions on here, a lot of it is down to intent.

We started the business and within 3 months had purchased a new Hix Press and Roland cutter as the cheaper alternatives were simply not reliable enough, but then we had a fair bit of work, and as this is a side job to our main business, not a lot of time.

A lot of the cheaper products will give you perfectly acceptable results, but we found we had to mess around more, tweak things more, and in the case of the cutter, simplify our designs.

For us, it is a business, and we want to offer the best quality, if it were more of a hobbyist thing, or low volume, then time isn't such an issue then I am not sure it matters what kit you get.

But for us, the cheap products were binned the minute we got vaguely busy. People's time is a cost and that is often overlooked.


----------



## Teacherprint

I currently use a us cutter the msh series and it works gets the jib done but like stated above I have to simplify my designs and fonts. Well be upgrading soon to a roland as well. But have never had a issue with it ive gone through hundreds of feet of vynal not a hitch and thier customer service is awesome! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

